# Wives and Hunting.....Yeah we're going there!



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, I know I'm not the only one here that has a wife that hates it when I go hunting! I was planning on going hunting the 14th-24th but NOOOOOOO that is too long and of course I am the a$$hole..heh..It seems as though I am supposed to give up my passion of which I'm sure you can all imagine.....HELLO NO! My cahonies belong in the woods this time of year!

What are your secrets to making your WIVES happy? $1000.00 and tell them to go to Bendover or what? I wanna know how some of you can go for the full 3 weeks and not catch flak for it.

Please tell me your MAGIC potion!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I still catch crap every year and I kindly remind my wife that she knew what she was getting into when she married me. Our first date was fly fishing and 3 months later I took her down with me for a week long bow hunt in Southern Utah.

That being said, she is still not happy about me leaving for two weeks out of the year. I tried taking her on my bow elk hunt last year with our two young kids and she was miserable much of the time. This year I am leaving her home. I tried to tell her she could plan a trip with her sister somewhere and I would take time off work to watch the kids, then she gave me some spill about how we need to take vacations as a family. With a 2 and 4 year old, I don't think it would be much of a vacation. Plus, growing up, the only family vacations I went on were camping and hunting trips, so that is all I know. 

In summary, I have come to the conclusion that they are never happy about us leaving on the hunts unless they too hunt or can go along and have a good time. Nothing we can do or give will make them happy and even if we were to give up our beloved past time, they would find something else to complain about. It is the nature of women. Just go, and after you return, get her some flowers and do the dishes and next year just plan on doing the whole routine over again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm taking a week off and my wife is just fine with that. Because she is sick of me not getting anything every year.O yea she will be there in tell Tuesday and then she come home and then back up on Thursday night.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm one of the lucky ones, my wife loves to go. She's not camp Biotch however. I do most of the cooking. This is really going to p. iss. you off. Last deer I got she say's I want to try and gut it. So I let her and she did 90% of it. I know what you're thinking. She must be quite the looker. :roll: Yes she is, I'm a lucky man. That probably makes it a little easier for the guys in hunting camp to accept her. :mrgreen: 

Last winter I came upstairs and here her typing away on the computer. To my surprise she was taking the online hunters safety. She plans on doing the rifle hunts.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife knows its what I love and she always tells me she wouldn't ever take that from me. I do my part at home and spend my time with her so my time is justified when it comes time for that. I don't complain about her girl nights or her getting the nails done or any of that (at least to her  ) so I get to buy what I need for hunting and she deals just fine when I put in the effort to make those purchases work for me.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Do something WITH her that she likes (you may hate it though) for example Go to some scrapbook expo or whatever it is she is into. 

:evil: :twisted: Then hold it over her head if she puts up a fight :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I'm serious. Always invite her to go with you. Even if you know she won't want to go. 
My wife is awesome about it. But my brothers wife on the other hand doesn't get why he takes a week of and still goes on the weekends.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

One reason that im probrably not married, But I once told a girlfriend "I did it before I met you , & I will do it long after your gone". :lol: . I have no idea why somebody would marry somebody that doesnt have the same interests as them (or atleast be understanding about it). Especially when it comes to hunting & fishing. Ive got buddys that LOVE to hunt, but their wives hate it, so they dont go anymore because theyre afraid of spending a few nights on the couch :roll:


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

One word.......compromise!


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree it is all about compromise. The reality is women are just different, it's usually not the fact that you are hunting it's that you are gone period, it don't matter where, it's just that you are gone.

I really try to make it up to her a lot before and a little after the season. If that is the habit that you create every year it will get easier every year.

It gets difficult when you have different hunts most of the year...you have to become a full time shmoozer...however, women eat that up!

1on1 dates, foot rubs, massages, random email or note telling them you care, surprises like cleaning the house, buying some kind of gift, cooking, taking the kids and letting her read Twilight with no inturruptions, choosing Phantom of the Opera instead of Braveheart every once in a while on movie night, go shopping and pretend you like it. 
_(Warning: If you do this kind of stuff in excess or actually enjoy this kind of stuff you may have a different problem)_

These are a few things my wife would totally dig!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife grew up hunting and doesn't mind it even though she won't personally hunt, but she loves going along. In fact, this year she feels bad because I am going to be missing out on the second week of the hunt because my boy is having surgery. She told me I could go hunting, but I need to be with my boy, I can miss one weekend, but it is nice having a wife that understands how much I enjoy it. I think it has a lot to do with the fact she grew up in a family that hunts. She also loves to camp and before we had our boy she use to get out and push hillsides for me and her brother. Also she use to be a college track athlete so she is in good shape and strong which is also nice for carrying out animals. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like alot of you need a new wife!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I am also one of the lucky ones. My wife understands how much I love and need to hunt to remain sane. This year I will miss the entire big game season, due to some surgery, my only hope is to make the last few weeks of waterfowl. I am going to be one grumpy boy over the next year. Anyway, she has told me to go fishing and camping as much as possible before the surgery and told me I can go hunt waterfowl anytime once I recover. Even though she will woory about me after surgery. She also wants to take hunters safety and go with me in the next few years. 

Besides who wouldn't want there wife in camp. Hunt all day, chase a little tail at night? :mrgreen: Whats more manly than hunting and chasing tail?

+1 on bwhntr


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

My wife doesn't mind it, whats funny is our anniversary is on the 18th and I have missed it the past few hunts. This year it falls on a Tuesday so I promised her I would come back on Tuesday and take her out and have a nice time alone without the kids. Usually I don't do this so she is very happy with me this year. She accepts me though, and knows I really enjoy it plus, since I get my self in the dog house, I usually get her nicer things _(O)_


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hunting is about the one thing I can get away with most of the time. My wife will go with me or not depending on how the mood strikes her. She mostly stays home on everything but the deer hunt. This year she even drew a sharptail grouse tag and is planning to take a crack at one with a youth model 20 gauge I've had since I was a kid. One of the things I like best about my wife is how she was raised with hunting and animals. She understands that it's good to get the dogs out for a run, plus I lose 15-20 lbs. every hunting season and I think she likes that as well  . I'd call myself pretty lucky in the wife/hunting dept.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife knew when she married me that I like to hunt and fish and it is my passion. She loves to go fishing with me and even took her hunters safety class shortly after we were married and started rifle hunting. She has killed a couple of deer and an antelope over the last 11 years. This year she is excited for her central region rifle tag. 

She doesn't go on the bowhunt with me as I tend to be pretty hard core about it and she realizes that I like to get away with just the guys once in a while. She isn't happy with me being gone for several days and leaving her home alone with our daughter but she supports me in it. I promised to take her on a fishing trip the weekend after I get back form the bowhunt and also bought her and my daughter tickets to the Miley Cyrus concert for my daughters birthday so I think I am ok to go  . Oh I also will have floweres sent to her work tomorrow the day I leave.

I also try the month or so before I leave make sure that I am spending extra time with her and try to get in a couple good family activities and date nights. I have a neighbor who is really into softball, he plays a couple times a week and on weekends. His wife throws a fit when he wants to go hunting in the fall. I love to play golf but a month or so before and a few weeks after the bowhunt I will really cut back on my playing so it doesn't become a big deal for her.

Mark


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> What are your secrets to making your WIVES happy?


Don't marry an overbearing, prissy, spoiled, fun hating, jealous, fusspot beeotch in the first place!

I made my wife sign a pre-nup that went something like this:

1. I hunt and I fish. If you want to come too, fine.

2. My money is MY money, and your money is YOUR money. We'll meet in the middle and make sure all the bills get paid on time.

3. I DO NOT negotiate for the nookie. Don't use sex as a tool or a weapon to get what you want, If you stop giving it lovingly and freely, I'll go get it somewhere else.

She agreed, and in 15 years we've NEVER fought. And I hunt and fish as much as I want. She has her fun too. She likes to travel and see other parts of the world. And we have plenty of fun together as well.

You poor basterds that marry these high maintenance, fussy, begrudging women make me laugh. You made the bed dude, now you get to lay in it.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Darin said it best at the bottom of his post. 

I was married to one helluva woman. She tried the duckhunting thing, and just couldn't get in to it. But not once did I ever catch sh*t for going. She got a deer tag one year, didn't fill it, and never put in for another one. Just wasn't her thing. However, she did dive in and gut her moms antelope for her. That was fun to watch. 

Don't take this the wrong way, but a good woman will love you for all that you are, and all that you aren't. They will appreciate your away time as much as you do, if you let them. Compromise was brought up earlier.....it's over-rated, as we men usually end up getting hosed on that deal.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess I'm a lucky one too. I started taking my wife fishing with me and now half the time she's the one suggesting that we go. I took her hunting with me, she helped gut and drag the deer and recently she got upset when I invited my brother because she thought she was being replaced and that she wouldn't get to go. She hasn't taken hunter safety yet cause she doesn't know if she want's to acutally hunt, she just likes going and being outside.

I think the key is that she's interested in what I'm passionate about *AND* I have always tried to include her and make sure I slow down my pace when we hike and she's having a hard time keeping up. If you make it easy for her to do then you'll have a lot easier time getting her to understand and be hooked. If you try to get her involved but make it hard for her to keep up because you don't want to slow down, then don't be supprised when she thinks your hobbies are stupid. Basicly I make sure she feels like the hunt is as much about her as it is about me. With women it's all about feelings. If they feel like you hunting has been forced upon them they'll resist, but, if they feel like they were included in the decision then they're usually okay with it. It's not the "I'm a man and I do what I want." kind of attitude we sometimes adopt but I have yet to have to argue with her about hunting or fishing trips and the lenght of those trips. Oh and it also helps if you don't ask unreasonable things.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess im also one of the lucky ones...... My wife did not hunt before she met me and after realizing that im not going to quit hunting... She took hunters safety and started putting in......Since then she has killed 2 antelope, 2 deer, an elk and a cougar...........now she gets mad if she doesnt draw.......


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Ok, now from the wifes point of view. My hubby is lucky, I love to bowhunt. Actually I am the lucky one cause his passion has become my passion. I knew when I met him that this was the main focus of his life and accepted that. That is one of the top things that attracted me to him. Nothing more HOT than a HUNTER in camo!! Being the hunter and gatherer for our family. Then he bought me a bow, and me being a very competative person, decided to give it a try to see how good I was and luckily, I could hit a target. Next challenge, a LIVE target. Luckily enough, my first year bowhhunting I shot that Pope and Young. Can you say ADDICT?!

My dilemma this year is I am bummed I dont get enough time hunting as he does. I will be on weekend warrior hunting this year due to the fact that school starts for kids and well, thats my department. I just have to make the best of MY hunting time. He has agreed to take care of the kids while hunting, meaning he will be with our son who is bowhunting DEER for the first time this year and taking our 8 year girl old along, so I can focus on baggin me an ELK. Then when me and the kiddos leave, he has the weekday mountains to himself.

Now to be honest, at the beginning I didnt go much or have much interest in hunting but loved the camping aspect. I would get moody and depressed when he was nearing the hunts, especailly the duck/goose, because by that time he had done sooooo much hunting it was irritating me. I felt like I was doing everything around the house as well as taking care of the kids and holding down the fort. I resented him for being able to leave at the drop of a hat and leave me behind at home. But he worked so hard all year saving and preparing, so I try to keep that in mind. 

I know that is some of what the wifes are feeling. I dont know the cure other than spoiling them a little maybe before and maybe keep on inviting them. Promise them a girl trip getaway and take care of the homefront for them.

I think what someone said in an earlier post is true. YOU GOTTA COMPROMISE!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think my ex-wife started drafting up divorce paperwork as soon as we got back from hunting 3 years ago...pretty sure hunting had something to do with it... The funny thing is that I get laid ten times more often now and go hunting ten times more often. I think I got the better end of the deal 8)


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote: you gotta teach em while there young! (Phil Robertson) That holds to be true, my wife grew up with a father who was a avid hunter and she knows the drill because she grew up with it. So its just that have them around it and teach them its what daddy likes to do and business as usual when the hunting season comes. As for the wifes they just need to "SUCK IT UP" they will get over it!


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Sounds like alot of you need a new wife!


I assume you are being sarcastic somewhat.........but contrary to popular belief there is more to raising kids and making a marriage work than hunting. Although it does help the stress level. :wink:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Justdooit_Utah said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like alot of you need a new wife!
> ...


I would tend to disagree. Hunting and fishing is the only way to raise kids. As far as the marriage stuff goes, well, maybe ya'll should have figured out that hunting would be a problem before ya'll got married to the women that you did. It's called common ground and compromise.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> [quote="Justdooit_Utah":140v4upy]
> 
> 
> bwhntr said:
> ...


I would tend to disagree. Hunting and fishing is the only way to raise kids. As far as the marriage stuff goes, well, maybe ya'll should have figured out that hunting would be a problem before ya'll got married to the women that you did. It's called common ground and compromise.[/quote:140v4upy]

+1. My kids would much rather go camping, hunting than anything else in the world. My wife has been b!tching at me to take her camping since we haven't done it all summer. Even though I've had a bad luck streak lately I'm a very lucky man.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am like number 10 on this thread that considers myself lucky to be married to the woman i am. When we met, she had NEVER fished, hunted, or done much else but camping once in a while. We started getting some feelings for each other and that was the end of my freedom. It became OUR freedom. She went with me a few times doing some fishing and hunting and within 3 months after we met, she went through hunters safety and got a deer tag for that fall. She killed a small spike and that sealed the deal. Over the next 8 years, she was right by my side on every hunting or fishing trip i took and usually had a tag herself. She killed 3 more deer, caught hundreds of fish and shot several ducks, geese, and swans. She also killed some upland birds. Well, we got in our early 20's and decided it was time to make some yunguns. For the 9 months she was prego she still hunted and fished. After the first kid was born, doneford. She did not hunt for 5 years after that day. It really tore me apart and i am still not completely over it. I lost my best hunting buddy for a long time. She still went fishing now and then, but didn't shoot a gun in 5 years.
Last November, i got off work and loaded up my stuff to go shoot ducks. I told her i would see her later and left. 10 minutes later my phone rings. It is my wife. She tells me that she wants to go with me and get a license. I slammed on the brakes, flipped a biotch and sped home as fast as i could. I was more happy at that moment than i had been since my kids were born. We dropped them off with granny and stopped at the post office to get her a stamp. She bought a license over the phone and we were on the way. It was a slow evening, only shooting a half dozen shells, but i was happy she was with me again. She got a mallard hen that night with a well placed shot at the side of the flock. I almost cried when it hit the ground. She was happy and i had my hunting buddy back. 
We went a few more times and took both kids. She told me that this year she wants to go a lot more. I can't wait. 
Oh yeah, the key to keeping them happy when your gone..... Marry the right one in the first place. Things do and will change but you will always have that bond if you do it right from the start. 8)


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

hey i am one of the lucky ones i have changed my wife views on hunting and now she loves going so i dont know what to tell you all maybe just explain what it is we do out there that seems to work for me another thing is don't put a dead animal in the back of there SUV they don't like that so much in one year i put a last dy spike buck and we filled two doe tags that year and they all went in the back of the Tahoe and she will never let me live that down it got blood in the carpet and the stench never went out. So she bought me cargo carrier and it was not big enough so for my birthday this year she bought me a chevy truck so i have nothing to complain about my hunting wife. :lol:  :!: :!: :!: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

stevedc said:


> hey i am one of the lucky ones i have changed my wife views on hunting and now she loves going so i dont know what to tell you all maybe just explain what it is we do out there that seems to work for me another thing *is don't put a dead animal in the back of there SUV they don't like that so much* in one year i put a last dy spike buck and we filled two doe tags that year and they all went in the back of the Tahoe and she will never let me live that down it got blood in the carpet and the stench never went out. So she bought me cargo carrier and it was not big enough so for my birthday this year she bought me a chevy truck so i have nothing to complain about my hunting wife. :lol:  :!: :!: :!: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I did the same thing with a coyote in the back of my wife's rodeo. OMG, I left it over night, didn't think anything of it because the temp was below 30. The next day I could smell it from the front door of the house even though the Rodeo's windows were up. :lol: That was the worst stench I've ever smelled ever! I don't think the smell ever fully went away. Boy was she p oed! :lol: That's when I was like " woman please, don't make me Chris Brown your azz. Get back in the kitchen and cook me some French Toast." :mrgreen:


----------



## elksign (Feb 2, 2008)

After 20 Years of Marriage and Hunting every one of them here is my list of 10 do's and don'ts

Do  
1. Schedule everything way in advance and have her write it down in her book.
2. Add on an extra day or 2 just in case (coming back a day early and telling her you just missed her and wanted to be home instant hero) If it is a one day thing same rules apply...always add on a couple hours. 
3. Take as many of the kids you can with you
4. Strategically plan time with her just prior to any extended hunt 
5. Take a day off before you leave and take care of all the crap you have put off 

Dont :x 
1. Don't tell her you will be home by 10 when you know the geese fly till noon
2. As much as possible consider "Aunt Flow's Monthly Visit" when scheduling
3. Don't get married in Aug-Nov in the first place unless you plan on that weekend get away every year right during your hunts. 
4. 1+ Don't put your dead stuff in her car or on her kitchen counter!!!!
5. Make sure you do the Math and avoid those Sept-Oct Babies. Labor and hunting do not go together! (My kids Jan, March, June)

Happy Marriage and Hunting!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

When I met my wife and fell in love with her, she was not into the outdoors and knew nothing about sports, the two things that i love. Our first year, she thought there was something wrong because I watched so much sports and wanted to spend so much time hunting and fishing. Well since then, she has tried to learn as much about sports as she can, even though she still does not like sports, she will watch and for the most part like basketball, I can't get her to like football and the rest of the sports i watch, but she now loves the outdoors. One of her favorite things is going camping. We usually go once or twice a month and she can't get enough of it. This year has been rough four our camping since my job has not allowed me to get away as much as I am used to. She still is not that into my hunting, but she knows it is something that I have to do, and she never complains and lets me go for as long as I want. She usually comes up for the first weekend then goes back home and lets me stay. I have two girls(6-4) and they just love the outdoors, my 6 year old just loves hunting, she wants me to kill everything we see, I try and tell her we can't but she wants to see a dead animal. My deer I took last year, she was right next to me while I gutted him and did all the things girls would think was discusting. I am so excited for her to get old enough to hunt with me. My wife totally encourages her to hunt and love the outdoors. I could not have asked for a better wife, I wish all of you hunters could have a wife that does not mind that we go out and do our thing. I am a little sad that this year, my wife and kids won't be joining me on this hunt. I am throwing my wife a bone that I normally don't do. As I stated before, our anniversary is on the 18th so this year I am coming home and doing something good for her day, because we all know it don't mean crap to us, but she is so excited that I am doing that for her this year. I figure that is the least I can do for what she has done for me. All I can say, is some of you say you don't need to comprise but you need to throw a bone to your wife sometimes. I will say this, I think the best thing for families is to spend time together and spending it in the outdoors is one of the best ways to do that.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="UZ-A-BOW":h98g7474][quote="Justdooit_Utah":h98g7474]
> 
> 
> bwhntr said:
> ...


I would tend to disagree. Hunting and fishing is the only way to raise kids. As far as the marriage stuff goes, well, maybe ya'll should have figured out that hunting would be a problem before ya'll got married to the women that you did. It's called common ground and compromise.[/quote:h98g7474]

+1. My kids would much rather go camping, hunting than anything else in the world. My wife has been b!tching at me to take her camping since we haven't done it all summer. Even though I've had a bad luck streak lately I'm a very lucky man.[/quote:h98g7474]

Just for the record, I am not disagreeing........I would rather have my kids in the outdoors more than anything. My wife loves it too and I consider myself among the lucky crowd. She even wants to shoot her first deer next year and is letting me go on a 5 day whitetail hunt in Nebraska for the second year in a row. She also let's me snowmobile between 500 and 1200 miles a year and she loves to tag along. 
She has her things too though which brings me back to my previous post.....COMPROMISE!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

elksign said:


> After 20 Years of Marriage and Hunting every one of them here is my list of 10 do's and don'ts
> 
> Do
> 1. Schedule everything way in advance and have her write it down in her book.
> ...


That's a great start if you are having problems...I am like most others, took my wife fishing and hunting, now she puts in and gets disappointed like the rest of us when we don't draw. She's killed two deer the last two years-me 0.

I always seem to get into trouble (well she expects it but still) when I'm home later-but I'm the hero when I come home early "just for her" :wink: I also use similar principles in most things in life (you see these on tv advertisements) "Honey, it'll only cost $1200 for that new gun. Oh wow! I got a great deal, only paid $800, and it came with a scope!" :idea:

Jest aside, if they do get mad-look at the undlerlying reasons, there's probably a bigger problem than your spending time in the field. Like others have said, make her feel special... here's a quote I've recently read that applies:

A woman takes everything and makes it better; she multiplies whatever she's given. Give her sperm and she'll make a baby. Give her food and she'll make a meal. Give her a house and she'll make a home. Just DON'T give her any crap, because she'll make it a huge pile of ****!


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

My biggest problem is the young kids that I can't take with me. So she watches them all year then I get to leave for a few days and she gets to take care of them all by herself. She doesn't mind me leaving, leaving her alone with the kids is the problem. Not too many comprimises that fix that.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bhuntin said:


> *My biggest problem is the young kids that I can't take with me.* So she watches them all year then I get to leave for a few days and she gets to take care of them all by herself. She doesn't mind me leaving, leaving her alone with the kids is the problem. Not too many comprimises that fix that.


Can I ask why? Mine have been coming with me since they were babies. At 4 they start gathering firewood. Kids and camping is the best. When they start crawling it causes a little bit of a problem, but that's what port o cribs were invented for.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well all I have to say is while I was serving in Iraq, April-End of November, my wife was 8 months pregnant and out on the rifle deer hunt. She was stopped by the Fish and Game and asked about it they laughed. Unfortunately she missed 2 bucks but had fun. Oh and she out shot her hunters ed instructor. I LOVE MY WIFE.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

i think it just boils down to communication. if your passionate about it, and if you are both rational individuals, it will work!

although some women are just plain tough...


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Bhuntin said:


> My biggest problem is the young kids that I can't take with me. So she watches them all year then I get to leave for a few days and she gets to take care of them all by herself. She doesn't mind me leaving, leaving her alone with the kids is the problem. Not too many comprimises that fix that.


Or might I suggest that throughout that LONG year that you take the kids all by yourself and give her some time away ;-)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just have to chime in on this one! Married 36 years now and very happily. Ya we have our times, but I've never (knock on wood) slept on the couch. She was not from a hunting family, although her brothers and dad did do a little. She recalls a few camping trips but not much.
I started her into fishing and to this day she out fishes me regularly. When the two boys came into our lives she stayed home from the deer hunt camp to make sure they were cared for in a warm place. But only for a few years. Once Grandma would agree to watch them, she was back into the camp. Our boys came with us when they were old enough to walk up the steep hill that we camped under. I'd guess they were 5 and 7 at the time.
Killed her first deer with one shot. Her second was a wound that I had to finish off. Not because of her, but because I had messed with the scope. Bad me! She continued to 
deer hunt until my oldest was old enough to get a license. Then she said,she had done her part.
Then the DWR introduced us to the muzz hunt, I hunted with a muzz during the regular rifle hunt for many years before they made us a special hunt. She didn't get into muzz hunting. I haven't given up on her wanting to go, however, and if she ever asks if she can, my answer is "Absolutely"!!
Ya, she is a trooper..tried duck hunting..boots too big..fell over...got wet etc., but stuck it out....AND NEVER WANTS TO EVER GO DUCK HUNTING AGAIN!!!!!!!
What's the secret? There isn't one! You help her at home: Cooking, dishes, cleaning, lawn, garden, weeds, making money etc. and shee will help you with your hunting and fishing. It isn't a two weeks before and a week after deal....It's your entire married life!
Start now or forever hold your peace! IMHO!


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> What's the secret? There isn't one! You help her at home: Cooking, dishes, cleaning, lawn, garden, weeds, making money etc. and shee will help you with your hunting and fishing. It isn't a two weeks before and a week after deal....It's your entire married life!
> Start now or forever hold your peace! IMHO!


Well said BB......


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great post Bears Butt. Couldn't agree with you more!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm with BearButt on this one. Make sure your wife's happy and you can hunt all you want. I was married 21 years when my daughter called me at work and said she caught my wife with another guy. **** near killed me. I hunted too much, worked WAY too much and she found comfort somewhere else.
When these mormon folk, (I've seen their ads), preach about how your family is more important than anything, they know what their saying. I've hunted places most people would die for and I'd trade them all for a place for my kids come home to.


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I am also a lucky one my wife loves to go and so do both my young kids, i don't stay as long cause the kids cant miss alot of school but they miss a few days. So i dedicate one night hunt and take them into the field with me, and we go on a little hike, I AM ONE PROUD DAD to see them hunting with me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man longbow that sucks big time, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I too have a great wife. She is somewhat against hunting as she finds it cruel. She is ok with fishing (which I was consider harsher than hunting, but shes cool with it) so we take the kids to the local ponds quite a bit. A few years ago I convinced her to come up hunting with me and promised her that we would hunt that morning and spend the evening in Heber doing things she would like to do. I also assured her that the chances of me actually getting something were slim. While riding our fourwheeler (much funner with your wife wrapped around you) to get to a spot we could watch fairly easily (she was pregnant and not up for too much work) we came across two bucks. we weren't on the mountain 45 minutes and we had one in the tree. She videod me shooting the animal, and then cried as we go up to it. She couldn't watch me gut it, but she was sweet enough to show some excitement for me. The Heber date nate got canceled as we came home to tend to the deer. This was an awesome time having my wife with me, and I appreciated her coming more than she knows.

Somebody mentioned their wife not loving all the football they watch. Start a fantasy football league with her and other girls in the family. This was the greatest move I have ever made. I will come home from work on Mondays to find my wife and mom sitting down watching Monday night football without the men there.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

pickaspot said:


> I agree it is all about compromise. The reality is women are just different, it's usually not the fact that you are hunting it's that you are gone period, it don't matter where, it's just that you are gone. I really try to make it up to her a lot before and a little after the season."
> 
> There in lies the secert. "YOU MUST DO IT BEFORE" the season starts, and for that matter all year. saying I'm sorry after never works for me. IF you make your wife feel number one over eveything else, everthing else is easy. I read about these chores, dishes, cleaning what not, that will never work. you should have been doing these types of things long ago; I didn't know that their mom lived with them. you have to put your wife on a pedistal in a relationship. My problem is more than just an archery hunt...what about pheasant, duck, elk, rabbit, coyote, ice fishing and then all the summer fishing? you have to make your wife feel she is way more important than the things you love to do. good luck, that's alot of energy for a guy. it is what works for me. :roll: I'm wondering why I'm not 6 feet under.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife didn't come from a hunting family at all. Never was around it. Our first year married and in college, I went hunting and brought home a nice four point. Then we got pregnant and the smell of anything cooking made her puke. So I spent the winter eating venison and she ate wheaties. Then hunting went ont he back burner as we just couldn't afford it while we were in school and had kids. Then we moved to Montana and things changed. For her first time, she lived in a hunting culture and began to understand it. I took deer and pheasants the years we were in Montana but she never went with me. Then hunting went on hold for a few years except for pheasant hunting when we lived in Nebraska. She was supportive as I always took my boys with me. Now my boys are teenagers and she is supportive of the time I spend with my boys. We did a Montana trip last fall that was for the ages - took Grandpa along and got deer every day! What a trip. I took more animals in 2008 than in the previous 15 years of our marriage. One night going over expenses - we came to the conclusion that we wouldn't figure the cost/pound of venison, as long as we didn't figure the cost of her love of gardening. When we framed things that way, she realized that hunting to me is the same as gardening to her. She was pretty bummed this year when we didn't draw any tags. Since that first winter when she'd puke every time I cooked venison - to now when she requests I cook up a roast for sunday dinner because she's in the mood for it - its been a good journey.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Wouldn't trade mine in for anything. We have had "discussions" about hunting and fishing through the years but at this point, after 37 years, she goes with me if/when she can. She is limited because she doesn't get as much vacation time as I do and she does like taking time off for other reasons. She actually hunted one time with an anterless deer tag and we had a fantastic time but she says she has no desire to hunt again. I ask every year when I apply with the outside chance she'll change her mind. I think she probably will agree the first year our oldest grandaughter applies. When we go, I cook and make sure we have some really great meals. A trailer rather than my tent was also one of the requirements to get her to go. We have learned we do better with her backing the truck up to hook up and me giving backing directions rather than me trying to decipher the hand signals she uses in trying to guide me back. She didn't like my style of fishing (mostly trolling) so she took the BOW (become an outdoor woman) fly fishing class and now I fly fish with her. When she agrees to go with me I make sure she has the best boots we can find whether for ice fishing or for elk hunting. To her, foot comfort is paramount. I guess its really been a learning process to get to this point. One final thing, her B-day is on the opening of the dove hunt, I haven't gone on opening day for years, even though she says I can, I know it would come with a price.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Doc said:


> Wouldn't trade mine in for anything. We have had "discussions" about hunting and fishing through the years but at this point, after 37 years, she goes with me if/when she can. She is limited because she doesn't get as much vacation time as I do and she does like taking time off for other reasons. She actually hunted one time with an anterless deer tag and we had a fantastic time but she says she has no desire to hunt again. I ask every year when I apply with the outside chance she'll change her mind. I think she probably will agree the first year our oldest grandaughter applies. When we go, I cook and make sure we have some really great meals. A trailer rather than my tent was also one of the requirements to get her to go. We have learned we do better with her backing the truck up to hook up and me giving backing directions rather than me trying to decipher the hand signals she uses in trying to guide me back. She didn't like my style of fishing (mostly trolling) so she took the BOW (become an outdoor woman) fly fishing class and now I fly fish with her. When she agrees to go with me I make sure she has the best boots we can find whether for ice fishing or for elk hunting. To her, foot comfort is paramount. I guess its really been a learning process to get to this point. One final thing, her B-day is on the opening of the dove hunt, I haven't gone on opening day for years, even though she says I can, I know it would come with a price.


Hi doc, The wife and I tried your trick for getting the trailer on the truck. It worked wonders. She backed it right on. I didn't even say one swear word. Thanks again.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought I'd post this from my elk this year. Just to rub it in what a lucky man I am. :mrgreen: My lovely wife was getting irritated watching me fumble around with the knife and told me to give her the **** thing, and butchered the entire rib section for me. Including the backstraps and tender loins. 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

They don't call her Mrs. Blade for nothing.


----------

